# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Jehona Sopi

## dodoni

Ju pelqen muzika e Jehona Sopit? 

Kjo filloi karrieren muzikore viteve te 90-ta me hitin Hajdeni te Shkojme ne Queens (disko Queens e Prishtines se asaj kohe  :pa dhembe:  ) e tani pas luftes kishte edhe hite tjera si Thuaje e pastaj Me Do Mua ne duet me Adelina Thacin etj. 

Degjova disa kenge nga albumi i ri i saj qe e nxorri para disa ditesh dhe me pelqyen goxha si I Fundit Fat, Eja Sonte etj.

----------


## Ermelita

Jehona? Bukur kendon, i ndijon fazat muzikore dhe zhytet plotesisht ne goten e veres muzikore.
E kam admiruar edhe si femer ngase pavaresia e saj me ka pelqyer por koeheve te fundit degjova nje lajm qe mund te jete edhe thashetheme se Jehona eshte ndare nga buri per motive shume te uleta...Nese ajo qe me kane thene shume burime eshte  evertete,atehere Jehones nuk ka ç'i duhet as ai ze i paster qe ka ngase artisti fillimisht duhet te jete person i edukuar me vlera morali  pastaj artist i mie,per mendimin tim.

----------


## Bl3ri

Une per vete e ndegjoj shume Jehonen kendon shume bukur dhe ka nje stil te kengeve dhe veshjes tejet te bukur ka shije per gjithcka.

*Sonte*

Ti me vjen sonte
dhe nuk me ze gjumi
ku eshte gezimi 
ku shkoj ku humbi

Prape me vjen sonte 
dhe nuk me ze gjumi
ku eshte gezimi
ku shkoj ku humbi

Sikur une e parandjeja thelle ne zemer
sikur ne endere me rrefeve ke nje femer
sikur doja vetes kurrre mos ti besoja
dhe kete enderr kurre per jete mos ta kujtoja.

Sonte eja merem
dhembjen nga une nxjerre
sonte kthemi mua vitet qe m'kan shkuar
sonte po rri vetem e ti me nje tjeter
e ne syte e mi bie bie shi.

*Nje jete e kemi*

Nje jete e kemi
neser s'di a jemi
hajde defrehemi kete nate

Asgje nuk behet
Bota s'rrotullohet
eja ti sonte dhe mos u vono.

Jeto sikur neser ti po vdes
knaqu sonte deri n'mengjes
cakroma goten zjarrin qe kam ma shuaj
m'thuaj te dua dhe ti
luj luj luj luj luj luj

Mos degjo boten se c'thote
o zemra ime
neser kjo nate do te mbes ne kujtime
luaj kendo dhe vallezo nje jete e kemi
neser nuk dihet jemi apo nuk jemi.

*Emocionet*

Foli zemra
e tha se te dua
ti u trimerove
luajte me mua

Nga melankolia
thelle ne shpirtin tim
mbeti melodia
edhe nje zhgenjim

Trimeri s'shitet me femra
nuk ka force po vetem ndjenja
po i pate shprehi shpejt
vetem trego drejte.

Emocionet nuk jan force o shpirt
ato nuk blihen per dite
emocionet ne shpirte flaken thellle
ti nuk i ke o i mjere.

*Une nga Provinca*

Nuk njihja askend
vetem ty te pash
ne castin e pare
ne dashuri ne ty rrashe

Ky qytet i madh
une nga nje province
sa te pash une ty
me dukeshe si princ

Ti me mahnite shume 
e thoja lumja une
ky djale e ky qytet
per mua ishte krejt

Por koha shpejt kaloj
fillova te kuptoj
por ishte pak si vone
per dashurine tone.

Hej ai po flet cdo sekret ne qytet
une nga Provinca
hej ska te ndal ai djale
flet per gjerat me te imta.

*Ti do te vish prape*

Valixhen n'dore
n'goje asnje fjale
pak sa i vjeter ky skenar
nje dezhavu me ty cdo takim
ky repertor ka nevoje per korigjim

As lidhje as avanture
keshtu mes nesh sot e disa muaj
prandaj t'thash shko ik e mos eja me
edhe pse pa ty ndjeja jam nje hic asgje

Ti do t'me vish prap
ti s'mundesh pa mu
si do ta kuptosh
aromen time ndjen gjithkund
ti do t'me vish prap 
e kot e ke cdogje
shpejt do ta kuptosh 
karizma ime t'ka mbulu.

*Sa me larg*

Dhe dashuria
u deshprua nga ne te dy
ne sy me shikoje
kur me the se nuk mund te jemi 
bashk ne te dy.

O zemer nuk e kuptoj
por sot po ndihem me faj
ndoshta neser do ta kuptoj
do mundohem nga ty te t'shendroj 
sa me larg.

Do mundohem te t'harroj une ty
mos te mendoj me per ty
per veten tende mendove shume mire
te jesh ti pa mua t'me thuash te dua
dhe me ne fund do te ndihesh i lire.

----------


## rabija

> Jehona? Bukur kendon, i ndijon fazat muzikore dhe zhytet plotesisht ne goten e veres muzikore.
> E kam admiruar edhe si femer ngase pavaresia e saj me ka pelqyer por koeheve te fundit degjova nje lajm qe mund te jete edhe thashetheme se Jehona eshte ndare nga buri per motive shume te uleta...Nese ajo qe me kane thene shume burime eshte  evertete,atehere Jehones nuk ka ç'i duhet as ai ze i paster qe ka ngase artisti fillimisht duhet te jete person i edukuar me vlera morali  pastaj artist i mie,per mendimin tim.


*Ermelita ajo cfare ke degjuar eshte shume e sakte, edhe une jam befasuar shume me thene te drejten!! Ajo thenia qe dikush e thote qe shumica e kengetareve kane moral te njejte dhe nuk kane te kaluar te paster dita-dites po vertetohet te shumica e kengetareve tona!!! Ajo cfare une kam degjuar eshte se burri i saj e ka zene ne marredhenie intime me drejtorin e bankes ku ajo punon!! Nuk di a eshte kjo e njejta qe ke degjuar edhe ti ermelita?
Poshtersi, edhe me tere kete turp mundet te dal e te perdridhet dhe ti ofroje kenge njerezve se per kenge ju ka bere asaj! Apo ndoshta nuk i duket asgje se femrave te tilla ju mungon ndergjegjja ato e kane vetem etjen te behen te famshme!!*

----------


## Bl3ri

Jeta private eshte e gjithkujt dhe aty nuk duhet te perzihemi askush, ashtu siq nuk na perzihet askush neve.
Por kur eshte puna te personat publik atehere ajo gje behet e madhe sa qe nga nje mize shkon deri te nje buall.
Ne shqipetaret e kemi nje zakon shume te keq, ham buken tone dhe shiqojme punet e te tjereve, kurse punet tona qe na jan bere shkaravine nuk i shikojme apo sduam nga qejfi jone ti shohim, nejse punet tona i shiqojne te tjeret se ne kemi punet e tjereve  :pa dhembe:  

Derisa nuk ta ka pare syri se cka ka bere Jehona, pse e merni ne qafe, pse ja merni edhe ato gjynahe qe i ka ajo ?
Fundi fundit nese e ka tradhetuar burrin ajo, e ka tradhetuar vetem per nje shkak, sepse nuk ka qen e lumtur ?
Shkon dicka me zorrr ne jete ? JO
Eshte dashur qe Agroni ta bej te lumtur Jehonen, qe te mos i ik nga shtrati  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Manci

Pak neve na intereson ajo se eshte ndarre nga burri i saj, per motive te ulta, apo per motive te larta. Ajo si kengetare eshte duke u treguar teper e sukseshme dhe ajo eshte kryesorja.

Kenga i fundit fat me pelqene shume, eshte fantazi njeri a?

----------


## KUSi

*per mua kjo kengetare me te vertet e meriton note 10 , eshte shum e mire dhe me te vertet eshte kengetare me vlera*

----------


## Bl3ri

*Jehona Sopi promovon kengen dhe videoclipin me te rri ,, Pervjetori ,,*

_Të hënën mbrëma, Jehona Sopi promovoi klipin e këngës më të re Përvjetori. Ajo atë natë për disa orë të performoi livepara shoqërisë dhe miqve._

*Adelina Rafuna 
PRISHTINË, 20 SHKURT*  Jehona Sopi të hënën mbrëma e ka promovuar këngën dhe klipin e saj të ri Përvjetori. Kësaj radhe Jehona kishte vendosur që promovimin e këngës së saj ta bëjë pak më ndryshe se herëve të tjera. Për dallim nga albumi i saj i parë Emocion, këtë herë kishte mbledhur të gjithë shoqërinë e saj në një ndejë në kafiterinë prishtinase Reception, gjatë së cilës edhe promovoi këngën dhe klipin. Ajo që ditë më parë ishte propaganduar si një Special Surprise, ndodhi atëherë kur rreth orës 21:00 në skenë u ngjitë Jehona Sopi dhe kur, pas përshëndetjes së të pranishmeve, radhën ia la klipit të saj të ri të realizuar në Maqedoni. Pasi të gjithë menduan se surpriza ishte pikërisht ky klip, doli se në të vërtetë befasia nuk ishte kjo, por performimi disa orësh live i Jehonës, gjatë të cilit ajo këndoi pothuaj të gjitha këngët nga karriera e saj.
Ndërkaq, kënga e saj e re Përvjetori, është shkruar nga Aida Baraku dhe është kompozuar nga Darko Dimitrov, ndërsa klipi është realizuar nga produksioni maqedonas Alexander.
Jehona Sopi premtoi se së shpejti para publikut kosovar do të dal me edhe një send të ri, me të cilin ajo mendon, siç u shpreh, që ta befasojë sërish të gjithë publikun kosovar.
Ajo zbuloi se tashmë është duke punuar në një projekt të ri, ndonëse ai nuk ka të bëjë me albumin, dhe megjithëse nuk pranoi që të tregonte më shumë rreth tij.

*Mysafire speciale ne kete promovim ishte edhe Zanfina Ismajli*

E pranishme në Reception, e për të parë surprizën e Jehonës, ishte edhe kolegia e saj Zanfina Ismaili, e cila u shpreh se i vinte mirë që atë natë ndodhej në një ndejë, që të mund ta përcillte performimit live të Jehona Sopit.
E përgëzoj Jehonën shumë për këtë ndejë, me të cilën na befasoi të gjithëve, më së tepërmi falë interpretimit të saj disa orësh live, por edhe me klipin që e prezantoi, u shpreh Zanfina për Express.

----------


## Bl3ri

*Info reth Jehona Sopi:*

Jehona Sopi, eshte nje nder kengetaret me te bukura dhe me te dashura ne Kosove por edhe jashte saj, ku paraqitjet e saj jane te shpeshta. Me artin muzikor ka filluar te merret qe e vogel, duke reflektuar talent dhe lindjen e nje ylli ne perspektive. Pas mbarimit te shkollimit fillor, mesimet i vijon ne Shkollen e Mesme te Muzikes, ne degen e solo-kendimit, ku arrin te perfitoje njohuri te mjaftueshme per kendim dhe interpretim. Paraqitjen e pare si kengetare e ben ne Festivalin eAkordet e Kosovese ne vitin 1996 me ish-grupin e rep-muzikes eAlmae, ku interpreton vokalet. Nje vit me vone, ka realizuar nje duet me kengetaren Leonora Mueaj. Ajo ka marre pjese edhe ne festivale te tjera, ku eshte mirepritur nga publiku dhe ka marre shume duartrokitje.

*eTHUAJEe POP-HIT I KOSOVeS* 

Nga Prishtina, Drita LOSHI
Pop-kengetarja prishtinase, Jehona Sopi, ndonese vetem 24 vjee, ka arritur te pushtoje skenen muzikore dhe zemren e mijera fansave. Ka filluar te kendoje qe e vogel, e njekohesisht eshte paraqitur edhe ne spektakle te ndryshme bukurie. Me zerin e kendshem, sharmin dhe paraqitjen mjaft atraktive skenike, ajo tani radhitet nder kengetaret me te dashura dhe me te kerkuara ne Kosove, por edhe jashte saj. Deri tani ka edituar albumin muzikor me titull eJam ajo qe jame, dhe eshte duke punuar ne menyre intensive rreth albumit te dyte, qe shpreson ta nxjerre ne treg ne qershor, apo me se largu ne shtator te ketij viti. 

*FILLIMI I SAJ I HERSHeM* 

Jehona Sopi, eshte nje nder kengetaret me te bukura dhe me te dashura ne Kosove por edhe jashte saj, ku paraqitjet e saj jane te shpeshta. Me artin muzikor ka filluar te merret qe e vogel, duke reflektuar talent dhe lindjen e nje ylli ne perspektive. Pas mbarimit te shkollimit fillor, mesimet i vijon ne Shkollen e Mesme te Muzikes, ne degen e solo-kendimit, ku arrin te perfitoje njohuri te mjaftueshme per kendim dhe interpretim. Paraqitjen e pare si kengetare e ben ne Festivalin eAkordet e Kosovese ne vitin 1996 me ish-grupin e rep-muzikes eAlmae, ku interpreton vokalet. Nje vit me vone, ka realizuar nje duet me kengetaren Leonora Mueaj. Ajo ka marre pjese edhe ne festivale te tjera, ku eshte mirepritur nga publiku dhe ka marre shume duartrokitje. 

*FAMA ME eKRIZeN...e*

Me bukurine, sharmin dhe zerin magjik, Jehona Sopi, shume shpejt pushtoi skenen muzikore ne Kosove, por edhe ne diaspore. Nderkaq, popullaritetin e arrin me kengen eKrizae, me tekst te Aida Barakut, e cila i parapriu albumit te pare muzikor, te cilin e ka titulluar eJam ajo qe jame, edituar ne vjeshten e vitit 2003. Gjate realizimit te ketij albumi ajo ka bashkepunuar me kompozitoret Enis Presheva, Ilir Bajri dhe Darko Dimitrov, dhe tekst-shkruesit Memli Krasniqi dhe Arian Fiei, i cili e ka shkruar edhe tekstin e kenges eJam ajo qe jame. eKjo eshte kenga e vetme qe e pershkruan pak edhe karakterin e saje, rrefen Jehona duke buzeqeshur. Pasioni i saj i fshehte eshte poezia, dhe kohe pas kohe edhe shkruan. Nderkohe, i eshte kthyer edhe profesionit te saj per te cilin edhe ka investuar disa vite studime, ekonomise, dhe tani edhe punon ne nje banke ne Prishtine. Ajo angazhohet shume edhe aty, mirepo muziken e ka ne radhe te pare dhe asaj i perkushtohet seriozisht me tere qenien e saj. 

*RITMI, PJESe E SHPIRTIT Te SAJ* 

Jehona, me temperamentin e saj dhe energjine qe e karakterizojne gjithmone, aktualisht eshte shume e angazhuar neper mbremje te ndryshme rinore, ne Kosove, Maqedoni e diaspore. Nuk ka pothuajse asnje fundjave te lire. Koheve te fundit ka realizuar nje duet me Adelina Thaein, me titull eMe do muae, me tekst te Memli Krasniqit, dhe kompozim te Darko Dimitrovit, me te cilen u paraqit ne Videofest. Kjo eshte po ashtu nje kenge ritmike, qe i perket stilit te Jehones, por me melos indian, kenge qe u pelqye menjehere edhe nga publiku dhe fansat e shumte te ketyre dy kengetareve te reja dhe te popullarizuara. eKete kenge do ta realizoj se shpejti edhe ne videoklipe, pohon Jehona. 

*eI FUNDIT FATe*

eJam duke e realizuar edhe kengen qe do tei paraprije albumit tim te dyte. Kjo kenge e balade me teme dashurie mban titullin eI fundit fate, dhe do te jete me melos etno, tekstin dhe kompozimin e se ciles e ka bere Ilir Tolaj. Mendoj qe brenda muajit maj do teia bej edhe videoklipine, thekson ajo. Jehona eshte duke punuar ne menyre intensive edhe rreth albumit te dyte, te cilit ende nuk i ka vene emer. eMendoj se eshte ende heret ta titulloj, por sigurisht do te kete ndonje titull qe do te me identifikoje mua, sie ka ndodhur edhe me albumin e paree, thote ajo. Edhe pse ka planifikuar qe ta nxjerr ne qershor, eshte skeptike se do te mund tei kryeje te gjitha punet rreth finalizimit te albumit, prandaj thekson se nese nuk e perfundon deri ne qershor, data e fundit e nxjerrjes se tij ne treg do te jete muaji shtator. Deri tani ka realizuar pese kenge me kompozitore te ndryshem, Darkon, Aleksandrin dhe Ivanin nga Maqedonia, Aiden dhe Armendin si dhe me Ilir Tolajn nga Kosova. ePlanifikoj te realizoj edhe dy kenge me autore nga Shqiperia, me Florin dhe Ardit Gjebrene, qe besoj se do te jene kenge mjaft te degjuara, dhe mbase ambasadore te albumit te rie, thekson ajo duke vene ne pah se eshte mjaft e lumtur qe do te bashkepunoje me profesioniste. 

*MUZIKA E SAJ e PA KUFIJ* 

Kengetarja Jehona Sopi, si edhe shume kengetare te tjere te Kosoves, ka bashkepunuar dhe vazhdon te bashkepunoje me shume kompozitore nga Maqedonia, punen e te cileve ajo e vlereson shume profesionale. Ajo shprehet se deshiron te bashkepunoje vetem me profesioniste pa shikuar se prej nga vijne apo efare nacionaliteti kane. eBashkepunimin tim nuk e mbeshtes ne baza etnike, prandaj bashkepunoj edhe me autore maqedonas. Pasi muzika ime eshte muzike moderne nuk ka dallim ndermjet muzikave te nacionaliteteve te ndryshme, ndaj dhe une nuk do te kufizohem vetem me kompozitore nga Kosova, apo nga Shqiperiae. 

*THUAJE, HIT REKORD* 

Albumi i saj eJam ajo qe jame ishte nder me te shiturit ne mbare Kosoven. Mirepo, me kengen eThuajee, me te cilen u paraqit ne fillim te 2005-es, nje kohe te gjate qendroi ne maje te toplistave ne mediat elektronike te Kosoves. Megjithese eshte e kenaqur me suksesin e saj te deritashem, ajo thote se eshte vetem ne fillim te karrieres muzikore. eNuk kenaqem kurre me veten, gjithnje kerkoj shume e me shume. Jam duke u munduar te jap maksimumin edhe pse kam shume per te dhene ne te ardhmen. Mendoj se kam edhe shumeeka tei dhuroj publikute. Nuk do te ndalet duke prodhuar kenge te zhanrit pop, megjithekete ajo nuk mendon ta teproje me albume. eNuk e kam ndermend te editoj albume edo gjashte muaj, por dua te eci me hapa te sigurt dhe te gjitha kenget e mia te pelqehen nga publikue. 

*Ne SHQIPeRI VETeM NJe HERe*

Ndonese nuk i mungon publikut neper mbremje dhe koncerte live ne qytetet e Kosoves dhe te Maqedonise, paraqitjet ne Shqiperi jane shume te rralla. Deri tash eshte paraqitur vetem njehere ne festivalin eKenga magjike 2003e me kengen eTash dhe perserie, e cila eshte pelqyer dhe kerkuar mjaft, mirepo nuk ka mbajtur asnje koncert ne Tirane. eFaji qe nuk jam aktive ne skenen muzikore te Shqiperise, qendron tek organizatoret e Shqiperise. Kam deshire te perfitoj adhurues edhe atje, sepse enderr e edo kengetari shqiptar eshte te pushtoje te gjitha trevat shqiptare, mirepo organizimi i ka fajete. Ajo shfaq shpresen se ne te ardhmen, do te ndryshoje dieka ne kete drejtim. 

*E SINQERTe EDHE Ne SKENe*

Paraqitjet e saj jane te shkelqyeshme. Nuk ka kohe asnjehere te pergatise ndonje koreografi per paraqitjet e saj skenike, por levizjet i burojne nga shpirti. eEdhe ne skene, si edhe ne jete, jam shume e sinqerte dhe e jap maksimumin qe kete ta kuptoje edhe publiku, qe natyrisht me pranon vertet miree. Nuk i numeron dot paraqitjet e saj te shumta, por thekson se kenaqesine me te madhe e ndjen kur kendon drejtperdrejt. eMe kenaqesi kendoj live, sepse ashtu ndjehem me afer me publikun, e ndjej ate qe e kendoj. Play back-u me nevrikose. 

Jehona Sopi, i vlereson larte koleget e saj dhe e emon angazhimin e tyre per te krijuar dieka te bukur. Por kurresesi nuk pajtohet qe kenget te perkthehen nga gjuhe te tjera dhe te kendohen ne shqip. 

*PAK KOHe PeR FAMILJEN*

Ajo eshte e martuar me Agron Selimin, i cili edhe e menaxhon punen e saj, por njekohesisht merret edhe me muzike. Jehona, ne nje shou televiziv ka kenduar edhe muzike popullore, mirepo edhe ne te ardhmen do te kendoje pop. eJam kengetare popi dhe do tei qendroj besnike ketij zhanri, dhe asnjehere nuk do te jem kengetare e muzikes populloree. 

Per shkak te angazhimeve te shumta rreth karrieres, ajo nuk ka shume kohe per familjen. Nderkohe, gjate intervistes na shoqeron vjehrra e saj, me te cilen Jehona e pi kafene e mesdites.

Sanie Selimi, vjehrra e Jehones: Jam vjeherr bashkekohore dhe pasi e di se Jehona eshte teper e zene me pune, mundohem ta perkrah dhe ta mbeshtes gjithnje. Jehona ka pak kohe dhe ne rrime pak bashke, dhe kjo ndoshta eshte arsyeja qe ne e kalojme mire (hahah). Une nuk kam shume kerkesa qe Jehona te sillet si nuse e rendomte dhe te me marre doren. Une mburrem me Jehonen dhe suksesi i saj eshte sukses i te gjithe familjes. E percjell vazhdimisht karrieren e saj. 

*PeRSHeNDETJA*

Jehona, duke pershendetur lexuesit e Jetes, ekskluzivisht femrat, thote se femrat shqiptare e kane shume te veshtire te ndertojne nje karriere te suksesshme, pasi perballen me shume veshtiresi dhe u mungon perkrahja. eMegjithate, me vullnet dhe pune arrihen te gjitha, ndaj punoni qe te arrini tere ate qe doni, dhe qe te jeni te suksesshme ne fushen ne te cilen vepronie. 

Kjo ke info pak reth karrieres te Jehona Sopi, tash edhe nje info qe ka reth jetes private t'Jehona Sopi:

*Si, do te reagoje kengetarja, Jehona Sopi, pas skandalit te saj bashkshortore!*

Thuhet se kurreshtja e sekreteve publike gjithmone ndjeke personat qe kane krijuar emer ne skenat e ndryshme te krijimtarive te tyre dhe gjithashtu nuk jane aspak jashte vemendjes edhe kengetaret. Jehona Sopi, padyshim se ishte nje kengetare prestigjioze ne skene dhe kishte gjithashtu adhurues te shumte prane emri te saj. Shpesh thuhet se artisti duhet te jete i madh ne skene dhe i rendomte ne jete. Por, ne realitetin tone ne Kosove, po ndodhe e kunderta! Shume artiste e kengetare harrojne identitetein e tyre skenik dhe mundohen te jene ekstravagante ne perditshmerine e rendomte dhe shpeshehere duke nenemuar thjeshtesine behen hipokrite. Skena dhe jeta e perditshme dallojne shume nga terminologjia e krahasimit logjik. Prandaj edhe gjerat me te imta te bien ne sy nga ata qe duan te kene emer te madh ne karrieren e tyre profesionale. 

Perfolja e skandalit rreth emrit te kengetares, " JEHONA" u be vertete jehone e madhe e qarshise ne llafet e kafeve, kolegeve e te estrades! Edhe kurreshtja e faqes zyrtare, "Albanur" per te kuptuar skandalin e perfolur te kengetares, Jehona Sopit, natyrisht se nuk ishte jashte interesimit gojor se eka po flitet e perflitet ne " earshine e madhe" te kryeqendres ne Prishtine!

Skandali per kengetaren u be publike edhe nga disa media. Ky publicitetet nese u dha me teper per senzacion, apo per ta denigruar figuren e kengetares apo per ta demtuar imazhin privat te saj le te mbetet eeshtje e kohes e jo eeshtje e gjykimit nga "Albanur".

Ekipi i Albanur-it, gjithnje sipas burimeve te earshise, perfoljen e skandalit e siguroi dhe e bazoi ne fjalet e Agonit, anetar i grupit muzikor, O2, burrit te Jehones, i cili, i vertetoi thashethenat plotesisht te vertetae

Jehona Sopi u zu me nje burre tjeter ne shtrat ku ajo ishte duke punuar ne Banken Private te Biznesit. Sipas fjaleve te disa kengetareve-kolegeve te Jehones, thone: se, kete gjest e ka bere nga xhelozia qe ka xhelozuar shume burri i saj dhe qe e kishte penguar shume ne spektaklee Kurse te tjeret thone e kishin pare edhe me heret me shefin e bankes ku punonte ne nje lokal. ku e quajne "Kafeneja Vogel",. Po ashtu sipas kolegeve te saj, Jehonen ne kohet e fundit e kishin pare edhe duke u puthur me Bankierin qe e tradhetoi burrin e saj. 

Agoni ( burri i saj ) na tha se nuk ka nevoje per asnje fakt tjeter, "sepse gruan time e zura vete me nje burre tjeter, ku e kam pare me syte e mi, ai shume i deshpruar thote: nuk e kam pritur kete gjest prej saj sepse kam pasur besim tek ajo.

Ne u munduam ta marrim ne telefon edhe Jehonen, por nuk kishim mundesi sepse telefonin nuk e merrte dot, e cila si duket nuk ka deshire ta beje kete pune me zhurme te madhe, dhe shpreson se Agoni ( burri ) t`ia fale kete gabim dhe te kthehet prape te jetoje me ate.

Nje thenie popullore thote: emrin e fiton lehte, por veshtire eshte ta mbash! Pas skandalit te perfolur, kengetarja, Jehona Sopi nga Prishtina, ku dhe si do te duket pastaje!


*Tash besojm se tegjith e dijm pergjigjen e titullit:* 
Si, do te reagoje kengetarja, Jehona Sopi, pas skandalit te saj bashkshortore!. Jehona Sopi e ka ber gati videoclipin e saj te ri, qe tash eshte propozim ne toplista tona shqipetare. Kenga quhet "S'te shoh as ne enderr".

----------


## Bl3ri

*Jehona Sopi  Pervjetori*

Serish acar e dimri ky plaku i vjeter 
Plaget e zemres si njeh
Serish nje shall kapele
Por shikimi eshte tjeter
Lotet si lumi i fsheh
Dhe serish nje darke nje pervjetor
Kur me the ste dua per ne eshte vone.

Rref:
Muaj i mallkuar isht janari 
Ra e u fundos margaritari
Thell ne zemer vend per mua spate fate
Thidhura paska kjo jete.

Prej kur nuk zgjohemi bashk 
Dashuri ime e vjeter
Vetem udhetoj perseri
Druaj qe dora jote perkdhell dike tjeter 
Sdua ta shoh as ta di.
Sa batica e zbatica qe
Dhe mbaruam si shumica ne...

----------


## Shpetulla

Behet fjale per ELIZA HOXHEN,jo Jehona Sopin...
Dikush ka ngaterruar emrat ose eshte bere me qellim te caktuar.
Keto fakte do te dalin,por vet fakti qe Nora Istrefi e cila kishte lidhje me plakun Schook nuk guxon te reagoje,ndersa Jehona pergenjeshron cdo gje,flet mjaft.

----------


## colombo22

> Behet fjale per ELIZA HOXHEN,jo Jehona Sopin...
> Dikush ka ngaterruar emrat ose eshte bere me qellim te caktuar.
> Keto fakte do te dalin,por vet fakti qe Nora Istrefi e cila kishte lidhje me plakun Schook nuk guxon te reagoje,ndersa Jehona pergenjeshron cdo gje,flet mjaft.


Qenke sherbyer me infot e mia, por i paske deformuar me qellim te caktuar te  dhenat. Jam une ai qe pata shkruar ne temen tjeter se flitet qe me ate aferen e Shukut nuk jane aspak te nderlidhura Nora Istrefi e Jehona Sopi, por Leonora Jakupi dhe Eliza Hoxha. Pas gjithe ketij tentim-diskreditimi te Nores dhe Jehones qendron  spiuni serb, Baton Haxhiu dhe gazeta e tij Express. Te palaret do te dalin lakuriq ne drite. Ndersa ti Shpetulla kur te besh here tjera plagjiature si kjo, citoje te plote dhe me korrektesi.

... e nese flasim per moral, dihet se Jehona e ka dhene provimin e moralistikes- korpus delikt. sorry but...

----------


## Rammstein_R

e dyta pas adelines qe e urrej ma se shumti ....

----------


## Bl3ri

Rrodha treja thone te verteten
si te huaj u pershendetem
kot...as vetem ne bashk fjetem
miq tperjetshem nuk mbetem

Po pelcasin gur
seshte e qet me mire
zemer mashkulli si beton
cka nuk shkriva une le ta shkrije ajo
shoqja jone

Rreff:

Oooo tradhetar
vishja fustanin e bardhe
fustanin e bardhe vishja ti
mbi shpirtin e zi mbi shpirtin e zi
Oooo tradhetar vishja fustanin e bardhe
fustanin e bardhe vishja ti 
mbi shpirtin e zi mbi shpirtin e zi....

Cdo te dielle degjoj kembanat
se do kthehesh jan vec peralla
eshte nje gjarper ktu ngjoksin tim
kjo me qenka shperblim
ti i ngopur une e urritur, e uritur per dashuri
cka nuk pata une le ta ket shoqja me e mire...

----------


## [Perla]

Me pelqen pa mase I fundit fat... dhe  ... Pervjetori ! Shume te bukura vertete.

----------


## [Perla]

> Rrodha treja thone te verteten
> si te huaj u pershendetem
> kot...as vetem ne bashk fjetem
> miq tperjetshem nuk mbetem
> 
> Po pelcasin gur
> seshte e qet me mire
> zemer mashkulli si beton
> cka nuk shkriva une le ta shkrije ajo
> ...



Bravo i qofte ... nuk e kisha degjuar !!!! Shume e bukur dhe e kenduar me shume ndjenje !!!

----------


## Davius

*Jehona Sopi mbetet pa fakultet*

Prej disa kohesh e kemi kuptuar se shkollimi nuk eshte qellim ne vetvete i shume personazheve te njohur VIP. Pas Ledion Licos, Zajmines dhe Eralda Hitajt, vjen radha e nje tjeter kengetareje qe te braktise fakultetin. Jehona Sopi, kosovarja qe debutoi edhe te "Kenga magjike", ka vendosur qe t'u thote lamtumire studimeve te larta, sepse angazhimi kryesor mbetet kenga, videoklipet dhe albumet muzikore. Studentja e nje universiteti privat ne Prishtine, ne profilin e menaxhim-biznesit, ka menduar qe karriera ne kohe kapitalizmi eshte me e rendesishme se disa leksione bajate, qe tek e fundit te sigurojne vetem nje diplome. 

KORRIERI

----------


## LOVE_ANGEL

Por...Jehona eshte studente e rregullt ne Fakultetin e Psikologjise ne Prishtine!Si eshte e mundur qe u botua ky shkrim?
Cka po ngjet me "Korrierin' ?

----------


## Rammstein_R

...kjo me studiu ...? ..ahahahah...ska kokë kjo me studiu , ska kapacitet...

----------


## Arberl

Artiste e mire eshte Jehona , cdo kenge e saja me pelqen , me pelqen si kengetare shume , e degjoj muziken e saj. Ka ze shume te mire...

----------

